# Was für eine Grafikkarte ist das?



## Dementia (22. Oktober 2008)

*Was für eine Grafikkarte ist das?*

Hallo,
ich hab aus einem alten Computer an meiner Zivistelle eine (bzw. zwei ) Grafikkarten gerupft. 
Leider weiss ich nicht um welche es sich handelt. 

Die kleinere saß in einem PCI-Slot, die größe dadrunter in einem AGP-Slot. 
Beide Karten waren extern, sprich außerhalb des Gehäuses, mit einem Kabel verbunden, wie man es von älteren Bildschirmen kennt. 

Mehr als Made in Taiwan konnte ich nicht über die Karten in Erfahrung bringen, da ich aus den Zahlenkombinationen nichts raus lesen kann. 

Hier noch ein par Bilderchen zur Identifizierung. 
ImageShack - Hosting :: img3017kv8.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: img3018fh5.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: img3019su4.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: img30172ry8.jpg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für eine Grafikkarte ist das?*

Bilder bitte hier hochladen.
Einen AGP-Anschluss habne beide nicht, die größere müsste eine Voodoo2 sein, die kleine ist eine ATI Mach64, ein 2D Beschleuniger, der je nach Ausführung mit dem RageI oder II verwandt sein kann.
Das externe (Loop-)Kabel dient dazu, dass 2D Bild an die Voodoo2 weiterzugeben, die kann nämlich nur 3d und wäre ja blöd, wenn man beim Wechsel von 2d nach 3d den Monitor umstecken müsste.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für eine Grafikkarte ist das?*

Das eine ist eine Voodoo2, Hersteller ist Gaynward.

Bei der anderen stehts drauf...


----------



## Dementia (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für eine Grafikkarte ist das?*

Ah,
alles kla.

Ich hab auch mal ein bisschen nachgeforscht. 

Die große Karte ist wohl wirklich eine Voodoo 2 von Gainward mit 12MBRam und erschien unter dem Namen Dragon 3000. 

Die kleinere Karte ist vermutlich eine ATI Mach64 215CT mit 2MBRam.

Weiss jemand ob es sich lohne würde die Karten zu verkaufen - ob sich Sammler dafür interessieren könnten? 

Ich selbst kann damit nicht all zu viel anfangen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für eine Grafikkarte ist das?*

Die ATI wird kaum einen interessieren, Voodoo2 erzielen auch nicht gerade Sammlerpreise, aber mehr als 10€ sind drin.


----------

